# Malaga Monte Parc - what crummy management



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I will take a minute to re-position this post:

Lorriane:
If you have a web site that states a price, with discount, and have the same price, with discount, posted also in your office, either honor it or take it down. To do otherwise is unethical. I don't see two sides to this issue. Note: The price list in question is still on the website!

I spoke to Lorriane about this upon arrival, and again during the third month. She assured me that this would be done. Note: At three months the web price list shows a 30% discount). We stayed for four months and always paid in advance believing Lorriane that we would be credited.

And when our license plate was stolen and subsequently the vehicle towed, Pablo did help Dian get it back since the title document is in my name, not hers. We paid Pablo EUR 50 and thanked him.

The issue at heart is not about the money, my flights to Bucharest, the UK, Singapore or the type of motorhome we drive. It's about customer handling. It's about wash machines that work. It's about showers that work. And in our case, it's about believing a price list when it is posted.

Dian and I enjoyed our visit and we made many friends, just as we have in the 11 European countries we motored to. When we departed Malaga Monte Parc, Mike gave me an engraved knife that I will always treasure. Chris made us a desert to enjoy during the drive. Helen gave us flowers. Maria in the cafe next door cried. Dian and I were both touched by the many good people living on or near this site.

And, yes, it is a safe site, a nice site. Well, we inspired it, provided knowledge in its design and introduced the management to other RV industry leaders. We are flattered that we are depicted in well written RV article about this site.

So we felt owner, Lorriane, and its management let us down.

Happy Trails All
Robert, Dian and Precious

(We are having a new transformer installed right now and visiting friends. We will then leave for the Scalaria Flying Boat Show on Lake Constance. Then be in Verona for the August opera and on to Venice)


----------



## MMP (May 3, 2010)

*Malaga Monte Parc My Right To Reply*

With reference to the slanderous comments/posting made by Robert Hernandez, 1st May 2010. 
When Mr Hernandez came on site he was informed that we could not guarantee that the plot that he wanted would be available for a long period. He was also informed that if the plot was not available at any time, and there was another available then he could move and we would work out the discounts at the 6 month point. He accepted this and we gave him the 15% discount monthly during this period. 
Just before the 5 month point Mr Hernandez came to the office and asked if we could give the discount as agreed. We did this in good faith and he was due to leave 1st June 2010. He paid what was owed in advance and the "deal" was done. 
However, Mr Hernandez then came to the office a few days later and said that he would be leaving earlier than the 6 months and asked if he could have a refund. Once again we accommodated him as we have and had always done and agreed that he could have a refund. At the point at which he left he was with us 4 months and was not given the 6 months discount. 
We actually felt deceived at that point and felt that Mr Hernandez had attempted to get a reduced price by doing what he did. He was given his refund after the electricity and water was discounted.
I am sorry that Mr Hernandez was unhappy with the situation but I do believe that he left Malaga Monte Parc after being given the best of treatment/service i.e. every time Mr Hernandez needed to have his passport photographs taken, we did this for him. Every time he needed to print of his flight tickets, we did this for him. 
When Mr Hernandez's car was impounded by the Police, Pavlo [onsite manager] who Mr Hernandez has unforgivably slandered, went to the Police Station with Mr Hernandez partner, Diane to sort it out, in order to get the impounded car released [whilst Mr Hernandez was away on one of his trips] and successfully got the car released. 
As a business we remain professional at all times, and are happy to give help/assistance when needed to our clients. Mr Hernandez was not charged for our expertise knowledge or extra time, administration given during his period of time with us. All part of the service we believe!

Mr Hernandez is a man of very strong character, who is at the best of times very demanding. I am disappointed that he could not walk away with dignity after the aggressive outburst that he showed on the campsite and recognize that his behaviour at that point was totally unacceptable. 
Pavlo remained professional throughout, and showed integrity at all times. It is a pity that with Mr Hernandez's expertise and experience with business that he could not have conducted himself in the same manner.

Lorraine Chaudhry.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Just to add a bit of balance...
We stayed at Malaga Monte Park a year or so ago and it was great. They also agreed to store our motorhome for us for two months whilst we came back to England and we picked it up later for which they made a very reasonable charge and I felt the vehicle was very safe left with them.

That's my two pennorth.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

mmmmm!!! don't think the person who thought this was a good move will be feeling quite so confident now. 

Very fair and articulate reply in my opinion, if true. 

Just goes to show that the written word is so much stronger than the spoken. Agreements like this need to be on paper and signed by both parties at the time, breaking agreements to me ends all requirements on both sides. 

Mandy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It just goes to prove, there is always 2 sides to every story / complaint.

For what its worth, if you have agreed to stay for 6 months and you decide to leave prior to that then you are lucky to get any discount at all, the camp could have charged the full amount for the 6 months as they may feel that they have lost custom.

If you have a contract that contract is only acceptable if both parties comply with the details.

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We were at Malaga Monte Parc for 2½ weeks along with another forum member and his lovely wife  when Robert & Diane were alongside us. I therefore take no sides in what is essentially a private customer complaint (well, it's public now...) but will say that we found the site to be perfect for our needs. The only slightly daft thing (IMO) is the provision of metered water and electricity on the large RV pitches, but given the relatively low cost of each service, it was not an issue financially.

I personally never enjoy reading or hearing threats, especially when they become personal as in this case. Robert old chap, you've got a lovely 45-ft motorhome on US plates (so no road tax for you  ), a lovely wife, and - as you mentioned before zooming off to Bucharest for those few handshakes - the means to go where you want and do what you want. Please don't spoil the illusion for the rest of us that having the lifestyle you have means that you don't have to take public issue like this with a camp-site owner for a few dozen Euros. It will give people the wrong impression.

So did you end up going to Italy? I know you were saying you were getting itchy feet when we arrived around 24th March, and thought you might leave earlier than your planned long stay at Monte Parc?

Say Hi to Diane please, and thank you again for lending us the Avatar/Avensis etc. DVDs. You never did let me have the number of that dodgy Moroccan guy who delivers them!

Dougie.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

We too had the misfortune of staying at MP last year. On a recommendation, ours was to be a 2 night stay on our way to Morocco. The daily fee was very high in comparison to other (and better) sites. The shop did not open until 10 am (no good for fresh bread for breakfast). There was no hot water for washing up (a permanent feature) and no hot water in the showers. The office was closed that first evening after we checked in so we decided to leave after the one night. When I went to Lorraine the following morning to explain why we were not staying the second night she was little short of rude, not interested and said it was OUR fault we had no hot water in the showers as we should have telephoned the number oposted on the office door and told them! We have never been to a camp site run with such apathy.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Doug. Ha! The victim is not always the perpetrator.
This issue became Public when Malaga Monte Parc published their price list on their world wide website.

P.S. I haven't got the dodgy Moroccan's number because at the time I was so generously handing out the specialised motorhome wash/wax, sponge, bucket, brush, hose, ladder and microfiber rags for 'someone' who wanted their motorhome cleaned, but didn't leave any for their cleaner.  

Dian says "Hi" back.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I am happily done venting and will die-out of this topic by quoting Sonababe, another dissatisfied first-hand account posting on expatsforum about the Lorianne, the owner.

Sonababe:
_I was close to buying one on a parc until i found out at the last minute that the owners were trying to screw me for more money.i then discovered that they had mislead me from start to finish.With mobile parks do not touch a parc called (m/monte Parc) this is a new parc whom i was referred to by ((spain/p/homes))apparantly these have ruined quite a few peoples lives through deception and taking peoples money, even some of mine. _

Direct Link:
www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-exp...0337-residential-mobile-home-parks-spain.html


----------

